
How to Design for the Modern Web (Satire) - Academic_Quiet
https://medium.com/s/silicon-satire/how-to-design-for-the-modern-web-52eaa926bae2
======
maybeiambatman
What’s funny (and ironic) is that Medium bombarded me with both app banner and
sign up banner as soon as I opened this link. I had to scramble to close all
the pop ups before I could even start reading. sigh

------
OptionX
Don't know if that fact that this is pretty close to reality makes it funny or
sad.

